# Dog Shampoo Recipe?



## Piedpipurr

Does anyone have a good recipe for M&P dog shampoo.  I have the dog bone mold and would like to try it.

Thanks!
Carole


----------



## I love soap!

Here are a few:

Solid Doggie Shampoo Bar

4 oz Melt & Pour glycerin Soap Base  (clear or white)               
1 tablespoon castor oil
1/8 teaspoon vitamin E oil
1/4 teaspoon liquid glycerin
10 drops peppermint essential oil
10 drops tea tree essential oil
Melt the glycerin in the microwave, until just melted, not boiled. Add the remaining ingredients and pour into your favorite square mold.  


Shoo Flea Soap
(Citronella Soap)

3 Round soap molds

Melt together:

1 cup grated castile soap
½ cup water

Add:

10 drops citronella fragrance oil
5 drops eucalyptus fragrance oil
1 tsp. dried ground chamomile

Mix well. With an electric mixer, whip the soap until it has doubled in volume.  Pour the soap into the molds. Let harden and remove. Package. Makes 3 bars.




Dog Shampoos

16 oz. grated soap
6-7 drops fragrance

Melt the soap. Add the fragrance.




Fresh-Scent Blend

1 drop clove oil
1 drop peppermint oil
1 drop lemon oil



Herbal Flea Tamer

2 drops eucalyptus oil
1 drop lavender oil
2 drops geranium oil
1 drop cedarwood oil


Woodsy Blend

2 drops pine oil
1 drop rosemary oil
1 drop tea tree oil
3 drops lemon oil



Minty Green

1 drop tea tree oil
1 drop citronella oil
3 drops peppermint oil


Great Outdoors

1 drop lavender oil
2 drops cedarwood oil
1 drop clove oil



Lemon-Fresh Repellent

3 drops lemon oil
1 drop citronella oil
1 drop rosemary oil





Enjoy!!!


----------



## Piedpipurr

Thanks, Sarah!

Lots of different versions to try.

Carole


----------



## jadiebugs1

The first one is the recipe I use and sell.  I don't have a dog but customers say they love it.  I tried using the soap on my face because it looked like it would make a good face soap, but it's a little strong (turned my face red, lol!) .  I must try it again with a little more glycerin soap melted into it.


----------



## Piedpipurr

Thanks Sharon for confirming that your customers like your doggie shampoo bar.    I purchased all of the ingredients yesterday and going to make some today.


----------



## NewSoapieFreak

I made one with a shea butter base using  Lavender, Peppermint, Eucalyptus, Cedarwood, and Tea Tree.  I also added castor oil and vit. E.  I had the opportunity to use it when my dog went for an unauthorized swim in an unauthorized pond this weekend :roll: 

I LOVED it!  I made round bars and I thought it would get used up quickly, but no.  There's still enough left for another 2-3 swims, ummm, I mean baths.


----------



## Piedpipurr

I made my batch today and it came out really cool in the dog bone mold.  A question though..... while washing up my soap pot and utensils I noticed my hands were Oh, so soft!!  I used castor oil and think that is what did it.  Does anyone add extra castor oil to their regular soap base?

Carole


----------



## NewSoapieFreak

Piedpipurr said:
			
		

> I made my batch today and it came out really cool in the dog bone mold.  A question though..... while washing up my soap pot and utensils I noticed my hands were Oh, so soft!!  I used castor oil and think that is what did it.  Does anyone add extra castor oil to their regular soap base?
> 
> Carole



I think it's common to use it to turn a soap bar into a shampoo bar both for the lather and extra softening.


----------



## Mandarin

That is great that so many of you have success with dog soap.  I had a great dog soap and I axed it due to lack of interest. Everyone seems to want their dog soap out of a bottle in actual shampoo form.  I do very well with the bottled shampoo for dogs. Still, I would have loved for my dog soap bars to have done well too, but it was not meant to be I guess.


----------



## NewSoapieFreak

Mandarin said:
			
		

> That is great that so many of you have success with dog soap.  I had a great dog soap and I axed it due to lack of interest. Everyone seems to want their dog soap out of a bottle in actual shampoo form.  I do very well with the bottled shampoo for dogs. Still, I would have loved for my dog soap bars to have done well too, but it was not meant to be I guess.




Yup, the bottle shampoo is definately more popular but I DON'T KNOW HOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:   
Do you start with a liquid castile base?


----------



## MikeInPdx

NewSoapieFreak said:
			
		

> I made one with a shea butter base using  Lavender, Peppermint, Eucalyptus, Cedarwood, and Tea Tree.  I also added castor oil and vit. E.  I had the opportunity to use it when my dog went for an unauthorized swim in an unauthorized pond this weekend :roll:
> 
> I LOVED it!  I made round bars and I thought it would get used up quickly, but no.  There's still enough left for another 2-3 swims, ummm, I mean baths.



I made one similar to that and I love it too!


----------



## elle g

hi, inreagards to this recipe you posted: 
Herbal Flea Tamer

2 drops eucalyptus oil
1 drop lavender oil
2 drops geranium oil
1 drop cedarwood oil

what is the amount of melt and pour that you used? also is it necesary to add castor oil to to dog soap bar?


----------



## soapbooks

Thanks so much for all the recipes 
Was just wondering which of these recipes would be best suited to my pooch(Rodger is his name ).
He's a staffie and the poor things got some sort of dermatitis that has given him two bald spots on his coat.
Any suggestions for soap recipes for dogs suffering with dermatitis?
He needs a Christmas present and I thought some dog shampoo  and soap wouldn't be a bad idea :idea:


----------



## Lin

Have you ruled out a food cause for the dermatitis? Or environmental allergy causing contact dermatitis? I would use a shampoo with an oatmeal additive and do oatmeal baths. I'm sure you've already seen the vet about the bald patches, but dogs with dermatitis can frequently get bacterial or yeast infections in the inflamed skin. The vet does a skin scraping to check.


----------



## seven

soapbooks said:


> Thanks so much for all the recipes
> Was just wondering which of these recipes would be best suited to my pooch(Rodger is his name ).
> He's a staffie and the poor things got some sort of dermatitis that has given him two bald spots on his coat.
> Any suggestions for soap recipes for dogs suffering with dermatitis?
> He needs a Christmas present and I thought some dog shampoo  and soap wouldn't be a bad idea :idea:



I used neem oil for my pet shampoo bar. The smell of neem can be a bit strong, i personally dont mind as it has lots of benefits for skin and hair. For my sensitive skin formula, i use aloe vera gel and oatmeal. I gave one bar to a friend's pooch and she loves it. Her dog has dry, itchy skin with what looks to be dandruff patches. She said her dog doesnt scratch as often as he used too. I hope it was an honest review from her and not just a biased one coz she's my buddy


----------



## soapbooks

Thanks for the aloe and oatmeal option. I made a face mask out of those two ingredients the other day and my skin looked amazing afterwards so I think my dog would really benefit. Thanks


----------



## soapbooks

Thanks for your response. Yes my dogs sensitive to one of the plants in the yard apparently. Yet to figure out the culprit as Rodger likes to hide in shrubs during the day to keep cool. Might have to kill my whole garden to keep hair on my pooch lol


----------

